# 6 month old ears still not up



## XZero38 (Sep 9, 2013)

My 50+ lb six month old gsd has finished teething and her ears still aren't up. What should I do?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww! They're halfway there! Sorry, no advice but wanted to say she IS adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MidnightQueen (Sep 8, 2013)

Aww she's so cute!  I have heard some take longer before they are up but I'm sure a little more time and patience.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She's adorable. Love her expression

Have her ears ever been up, then dropped? They do appear to be very soft.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia's didn't both come up completely until 10-11 months old, but they went up and down constantly before that.

If you're worried about it you can always try the taping/gluing method.


----------



## XZero38 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is her a little less then a month ago


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh my, she's such a cutie!!! 
Some People say of the ears are up once, they come up again. 
She is just sooooo cute, hehe I actually like her ears like that. 
Don't have any advice, never had problems with ears as my boys where up at 8 weeks when I got him. 
If you are really concerned, ask your vet about them, and maybe about taping or glueing. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Well they were up. Might be nutritional if u noticed them drooping during teething. Very cute dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting the second picture. They were both up....I wouldn't worry. They will go back up


----------



## Frid (Aug 23, 2013)

Those ears are huge lol.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like my Abbey, totally adorable, but definitely soft ears. I tried it all...it did not work...i tried gelatin, supplements, plenty of things to chew on, nutrition is fine...taping, gluing etc...you name it.

Abbey has exceptionally large ears...they stand every now and again...but when she feels them up, she shakes her head until they go down...

It took me awhile but i learned to live with it, she is a great dog in so many other different ways...i stopped worrying about it, and did not want to cause damage or ear infections, so i just let nature take its course...

I got her from a breeder, her mom was a show dog...dad and Grandma are beautiful i posted pics of them on another post...sometimes it just happens.

Beautiful colors on your dog...

Enjoy her....


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Cute pup. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Sometimes Hans' ears were both up, sometimes they were both down, and sometimes only one was up. Those are some big ears though....love it


----------



## TotalTurtles (Dec 3, 2013)

*Different*

I guess theyre all different. My 11 week old GSD ears have been up for 2 weeks and havent fallen back down since. I guess I just got a lucky one with strong ears. Dont worry, they'll stand anyday now


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Theyll come back up


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Ally's ears up for now at 4 months.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Alli.baby said:


> Ally's ears up for now at 4 months.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They'll stay up with time: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

XZero38 said:


> My 50+ lb six month old gsd has finished teething and her ears still aren't up. What should I do?


Give her plenty of things to chew on it helps.I'm sure they'll go back up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LynnPritchard (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ears*

Adorable pup! My 5.5 mo old male has soft ears, too. Up at 4 months briefly but teething now and up and down. Per advice on Leerburg.com site, we have been taping ears, using gray pipe insulation from the hardware store and tearable paper tape + a wee bit heavier tape for the "goalposts". We take them down every few days to check, and they'll typically stay up for a while and then drop again. However, we're encouraged that this will work. He's big and has huge, heavy ears, too. He doesn't mind at all, after the first hour or so of getting used to the taping. Good luck with your pup's ears!


----------

